# Good bite before the storm



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Got on anther solid topwater bite this morning right at first light. The mullet was jumping out of the water as soon as we pulled up and the trout were right behind them. Skitterwalks won the day with most of the fish falling to orange and pink. We were able to string 13 trout up to 25" with many more blow ups and hook ups on our first wade and picked up a few more up at the next stop before heading in to beat the storm. The spring time topwater bite is on give me a call at 832-385-2012 to get on the water. We're also catching fish drifting for those who prefer to stay in the boat.


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

I just had this Sunday come open. The weather looks perfect for a great day of trout fishing on Galveston Bay. 832-385-2012 www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

That didn't last long Sunday's gone but I still have some days left in April.


----------

